# poop indicator?



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

a few months ago i got into the habit of getting fecals done on all my darts after one died of worms. i am in the process of treating them and noticed something. about half mine have worms and the others don't. the ones with worms, besides eating a lot more, have different colored poop. it is more pink, and when it is on the papertowel it is browner in the middle than it is on the edges. the ones i have that don't have parasites poop is uniformly brown and looks more compact. the frogs with parasites are being treated now and their poop is turning more brown, they arnt done yet, but it's def. changed color. does anyone have any other stuff like this that they experienced? is it viable? also, when my frogs that have parasites poop in water the water turns a pea color, but with the clean ones it just dissinigrates at the bottom. any ideas on why this is happening? has anyone else experienced this? or any ideas on what the pinkish color might be. thanks and happy froggin.'


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

The bright color is likely from the paasites feeding internally on the frogs, causing bloody stool. The yellow color and looseness described I see as being of the same cause.

It seems a bit rhetorical to ask...



otis07 said:


> is it viable?


What s it??


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, kinda interesting. nasty though, poop little froggies. "is it viable" just wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me or if that acutally has a reason for happening.


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

I have seen blood stained stools (orange) from frogs that died from systemic bacterial infection. Some of these frogs had no intestinal worms at all verified by post mortem. Intestinal worms most commonly found in dart frogs don't feed on the frog and are unlikely to be the cause of bleeding. From time to time a frog will also shed some of the mucosal lining of the intestine. Don't know if this is "normal" but may be due to gastrointestinal irritation (bacterial septicemia). 
Intestinal worms do not normally lead to a disease condition. No more than the presence of Pseudomonas or Aeromonas bacteria. All three are ubiquitous in frogs and in their environment. They can lead to problems only in immuno-compromised individuals. Stress being the biggest causative disease agent (in my most humble unqualified opinion).
George


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i hope they don't have any of that other stuff. that would suck. are you a vet? you seem to know a big about this stuff. i think the redness is caused by the worms though because now that i am treating them the redness has gone down a lot. could be something else though, but either way something about he panacur and the quarentine is making them better.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just a note - for anyone who is reading this thread and concerned about their own frogs: If you are color supplementing your frogs (Paprika, Naturose etc.) - their stool color will also have a red-orange tinge. 

I am not saying that is the case here - but just wanted to make that clear before too many people start getting worried when there may not be reason to.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

really? i'm not supplementing with paprika, but thats good to know. i think im going to start doing that.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

*yellow?*

i finally got my imi in quarentine, he has worms and i've been trying to get him out for like a month. his poop stains yellow, not red. any ideas? it's just weird.


----------

